# Website Broadcasting???



## shehan77 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all,
i'm not sure if this is the correct section,but i got a problem that really annoys me,it is that i own a sports website (a cricket website)and i want to know if i can put LIVE CRICKET BROADCASTING on my website??????my website is not a .com paid webhost,my website is a free web host website.i heard that i can use webcam to broadcast,when a cricket match is going on live,and if i point the webcam towards the TV is it good??or is there any other way i could use?????????


----------

